# Encouraging an 8-9 week old puppy to eat more?



## EllieTheCockapoo (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all. We brought Ellie home 4 days ago now, she's largely doing great, she's finally had a night in her crate without whining when we leave which was great and toilet training is going great, whenever she goes for a drink or whenever she leaves her crate. 

We took her to the vet for her first check on Friday and she weighed 2kg, which was up from her previous vet visit when her breeder got her microchipped and started the first vaccination, but the vet said that she had lost a little weight. She is currently on Royal Canin puppy food which is what the breeder was giving her, according to the packet she should be eating ~45g per meal 3 times a day, she hasn't finished a single meal in one sitting in this time, and she's only eating about a half of this in total each day.

We've tried leaving it out for her to graze on (first day) and tried taking it up after she's eaten (the other days since) she's not really been eating anything else, we have given her a few treats but it's definitely not enough to put her off her main meals, she's not very motivated by food, we've left a puppy Kong in her crate and she often isn't very interested in it.

We've also tried soaking the dry food and that doesn't make things any more interesting for her. Has anyone got any ideas on how to encourage her to eat a little more? Thanks all!


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey, 4 days is still super early & she may be going through a little anxiety being in a new home. It's completely normal for dogs to lose appetite & such when being in a new home. Give her a few more days. 3-4 perhaps. It's more than likely just the adjustment period in your home & she will be back to normal before you know it! 
You can always try giving her some plain scrambled eggs, or plain cooked chicken.


----------



## EllieTheCockapoo (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, that's good to know, just want to give her the best start we can and not have her lose too much weight, but it's good to know we're still in early days, much appreciated.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Yeah still early. 

Even so young, do start training. You can use the kibble as rewards. Simple nose touches to your open palm, name recognition, etc was great at that age. If the kibble isn’t interesting enough, tiny chopped up pieces of hot dog sausage is good.


----------



## Lisa. P (Oct 3, 2017)

Like others have said it is very early. 
I've had a few issues around food with my puppy Arlo who's now 29wks. My vet told me to feed little and often to begin with and not be concerned about over feeding as they burn lots of energy growing during the early stages. We've been through many different brands of food before finding one that is agreeing with him and he's eating. I would offer fresh chicken with is his go to food, he can't resist it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Beware of adding tasty stuff to encourage a dog to eat - it can lead to more fussiness in the long run as the dog holds out for the good stuff!!


----------

